# Anyone sailing Lake Pontchartrain?



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems I may be moving to the north shore of Lake Pontchartrain in Louisiana soon. Is anyone sailing there or could recommend a good marine?
thanks . . .


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm at the South Shore Harbor Marina... and there are plenty of slips available... Not sure about the North Shore though.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Me neither. I also sail out of SSH. But ask around, a number of places could work for you.

Start with Mandeville and go from there.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Joe,

Where exacally are you going to be moving? There are a couple of yacht clubs and more marinas than I can count on what is called the 'north shore'. There is a lot of good sailing down here, and some truly amazing talent.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all - thanks for the fast reply! Looks like we will be moving to Baton Rouge and thought the north shore would be a shorter drive. Is there more activity on the south shore? We have a Southern Cross with a 5 foot draft and are concerned about grounding a lot. Hate to leave Monterey Bay CA, but it's time - beautiful ocean sailing! Anyway it will be a month till the riggers can pack everything and get her ready for the road. Last question, is it easy to head out of the lake into the gulf? Haven't done much racing, our boat is setup for cruising . . .
joe


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

There is a lot of racing all over the lake east of the causeway bridge. The north shore has more cruising since there are no protected places to anchor out on the south shore. We have to go either to the north shore, or Slidell (far east part of the lake) areas. 

Getting out of the lake is pretty easy. There are a few draw bridges that you have to get thru, but they make it pretty easy, and the channel (called the rigolets) is pretty easy to navigate. There is some shallow water on both sides of the channel, but inside the marks is an easy 20'. 

The only place on the lake you have to worry about is called Goose Point on the north shore. It well charted, but mostly unmarked. But the bottom is soft mud, so even a hard grounding you can almost always self rescue from.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone . . .

I talked to Lake Pontchartrain Harbor Marina today and they have a few slips available and Northshore Marine Boatyard can supply a rigger and splash her within a week. 

Looks like we may be back on the water by the second week in April! 

See you on the water, thanks again - Joe


----------



## sevennations (May 22, 2002)

Joe,
Tried to PM you but apparently I don't have enough posts to do that... I live and sail on the northshore. IMO it would be easier to get here from BR than to try to get to a marina on the southshore due to traffic(but I could be wrong). You may want to take another look at Lake P Harbor Marina. Their info on Active Captain has the approach depth at 4'. Prieto's in Mandeville usually has a waiting list and they are about to start rebuilding some of the docks. I'm in Oak Harbor Marina (Slidell) and there's plenty of room. I'm paying $4/ft/month. If you need anymore info, let me know.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

After spending the day looking at marinas on the north shore, I've decided NOT to bring my sailboat here for now. 

We looked at Lake Pontchartrain Harbor Marina (not deep enough), Cypress Cove (no electricity), Colbert Cove (no electricity), Heron's Way ($6.50 ft & electricity), Prieto Marina (6 yr waiting list)and the Landing (slip too narrow). 

We also went to Northshore Marine Services but I feel they are way out of line in pricing. $1,400 to unload, two coats of bottom paint and drop in the water and we are not allowed to work in their yard, everything done must be done by them . . .

I know things here are changing so I don't have a problem leaving mt sailboat in Monterey Bay and paying someone to care for it. I will keep looking so it's not a rush . . . just not satisfied with what the local marinas have to offer.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

The Harbor Marina not deep enough? What size boat you have and whats your draft? Last I looked there where some very big boats docked over at Harbor. Have you considered Marina Del Ray over in Madisonville? On the south shore, try New Orleans Marina and I give South Shore Harbor a big plus, they have many available slips.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

South Shore Harbor Marina has ten foot depth. My boat draft is 5.5 ft.... So no worries there for me.
And there are new beneaus here that don't have any problems either.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

I talked with the Harbor Master when I was there and he said the depth at at Lake Pontchartrain Harbor Marina entrance is about 4 feet right now. He was meeting with the owner to propose some changes and dredging but for now I couldn't go through because I my boat has a 5'2" keel . . .


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

In that case, that leaves me out too if I get the H33 I am looking at with a 5.3" draft and wanted to go there. I guess the 37 ft Irwin that is there may have got in somehow but must be trapped now. Plus a while back there was a Coronado 36 there, not sure if that is still in there. I don't know what the draft is on those boats but I would think at least 5 ft. They need to dredge that.

@Boasun, I am really liking what I seen at South Shore Harbor the past week when I went there. Not too expensive and just much nicer then some of the other marinas I looked at in the past and sure seems big boat friendly! I never looked at all the facilities yet, how are they? I thought I read a year ago that they had plans to expand it with a convenient store and other things. Is that right?


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

South Shore is a really nice facility, and while I don't know the current draft, I raced on an Andrews 70, and a Santa Cruise 52 out of there for years. The same management also runs the Municiple Yacht Harbor, which doesn't have many slips, but they do come available. Draft there is 8+ foot. I have my Beneteau 381 there with no issues. 

There is also the Orleans Marine that is still lacking power and water. But has 60'+ slips open permanently. 

There is also the Bucktown Marine. I am not sure about draft but it is around 10'. And last I heard had 40'+ floating docks sitting empty.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Boasun - Thanks for the answers on Lake Pontchartrain Marinas - have you been to Orleans Marina and does it compare to South Shore? What's your preference, we move next week . . .
Joe


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Joesplace. We have sailed Lake Pontchartrain, and the Gulf Coast, for the last 50 years with a 
5' draft. The Mandeville area is the most active area on the Lake for sailing, but Slidell is nice also. Have you checked out Oak Harbor, and the Bayou Liberty Marinas? Both have slips and both are reasonable, and draft is not an issue. A friend sails a 5'6" draft out of Bayou Liberty and has for years. He also rode out "Katrina" there with no problems. Both of these facilities are on the north shore of the lake. Please PM me if you need more details or assistance.


----------



## Goblinfog (Jan 14, 2011)

Think about Lake Sabine on the Tx/La border. I believe the driving distance is about the same as Baton Rouge to New Orleans. The lake has an avg. depth of 6' and has easy access to the gulf. The yard allows you to work on your boat. We have a brand new marina with 300 floating slips. Marina charges $7 ft, club members pay $6 ft. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Leocat66 - I PM'd you about Oak Harbor and Bayou Liberty Marinas . . .
joe


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Joe, just answered your PM. All the best and welcome to our area. Not CA but interesting if you enjoy cruising and you have the perfect boat for the area. Lake Pontchartrain was named by the local tribe back when, and means "Dangerous Waters", and lives up to its rep. as it has an average 12' debth, is 35 miles or so long and 24 miles wide. You will have quick and easy access to the Gulf Islands National Seashore and Western Fl. Hope to meet you in the near future.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ponchartrain can get truly rowdy. 
oak harbor is kinda open and exposed...pretty and closer the to rigolets and open gulf and barrier islands...
mississippi sound is cool sailing, and west fla is close enough for a couple-a weeks vacation cruise.
the gulf islands are good anchoring, for the most part, and sunsets there are gorgeous.
cali has none of the awesome cool cruising i found there in louisiana. 
cali has mexico, rocky lee shores and ...cold water.
louisiana has ponchartrain and mississippi sound and gom. 
looking forward to my return to louisiana and the gulf coast.


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Z, Yes Oak Harbor can be somewhat exposed. We spent "Katrina" there and were one of four to survive on our pier where forty were docked.. For the most part it is a nice harbor, and recently the prices have come way down. There are no more floating docks as they all left with "Katrina". During "Katrina" we were on a fixed pier and there was a 17' surge which caused the demise of all of the floating docks. That said, we have in the past gone through several hurricanes and tropical storms on those very floating docks. The only reason we were not on the floating dock for "Katrina" is because we waited too long to go to the marina, and all of the floating docks were taken. Had we been on one, we too would have been gone for sure.

The Gulf Coast is a wonderful cruising area, there are the islands, which you mentioned, and the wonderful area just east of Mobile Bay which goes all the way to Carrabell. "Pirates Cove" in Elberta, AL. is our favorite. All of this is within easy reach from Pontchatrain and Pontchartrain has some neat Bayous and rivers for over night anchoring and docking of it's own too. We love it and the water color starts really improving at Pensacola and is awesome around Destin. The bottom is very forgiving too and grounding is at worst an inconvenience.


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Just called and found a few openings at the Bayou Liberty Marina in Slidell. Pics on the internet look good but we will be there in a week to check them all out . . .


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Anybody know anything about the GulfSouth Yacht Works U-Do-It Boatyard in Slidell?


----------



## Joesplace (Apr 12, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, we settled on Bayou Liberty Marina - for now
Our boat will be here the middle of May and looking forward to being on the water again. Hope to see you all in the future . . .
Joe


----------



## cnbclem (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Indian Landing has one spot right now. Good price and electricity and water.


----------

